
GitHub June 2020 Redesign Reverter - app4soft
https://github.com/n-hansen/github-style-fixes
======
augiwan
I use this to bring revert the ugly full width header:

    
    
      .pagehead {
        box-shadow: inset 0 -1px 0 #e1e4e8;
      }
      
      .pagehead > * {
        margin: 0 auto;
        max-width: 1278px;
      }

